# Pimmican question



## Thajuice (6 mo ago)

I have some dehydrated meat substitute that will expire this year and planned on making pimmican with it. I haven't read anything saying it will or won't work with meat substitute, so does anyone see any contraindications? Thanks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What is "meat substitute"?
Like plant-derived?
If it doesn't have any fats or oils in it, you should just be able to dry it. Pemmican was a means to make a protein/fat based food stable and long lasting.
Plant stuff is way easier.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

I don't see any issue. Doesn't mean there won't be any, Pemmican isn't a "one thing" item, you can switch meats & ingredients like crazy & you'd be surprised what works as long as the principles are followed. I'm putting together a chicken/mango/peach Pemmican right now, with some beef tallow. I've heard & read of folks using coconut oil in place of tallow, for a "healthier" item or due to diet restrictions.

Give it a shot, you should now if it goes bad pretty quick.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If it's almost expired, maybe you should eat it and by some new.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> If it's almost expired, maybe you should eat it and by some new.


What it says above.


----------

